# Scottish UKBFF - Paisley



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

This was posted on Avril's forum, RippedGlutes by Davie from PlanetBodybuild who runs the show:

Hi ya all.

I've been away for some time but I'm back now.

I would like to say something about the timings of the UKBFF Scottish Championships 2010.

It was brought to my attention recently that the doors open at Paisley Town Hall at 11 am on Sunday the 9th of May for the UKBFF Scottish Championships.

I'm not too sure where or who this has come from.

I have to say,...this is wrong.

Anyone wishing to "enter / compete" may enter the hall between 12.00 & 1.00 pm for registration purposes alone.

No-one will be allowed entry before this time.

Paying members of the public or those with a ticket may enter the venue after 1.00 pm, where you will be given a security arm bracelet when paying or when a ticket is presented to security staff.

Increased security has been installed as a result of aprox 200 members of the public (people who are not competing) gaining entry by not paying.

This in part was my fault last year, due to the general mis-management of security, and as a result, some paying spectators did not find the seat they might have prefered, with many having to stand.

Rest assured, this years event will be a much better managed show and everyone should be able to find a good seat.

We have also changed the seating arrangements a bit, which will allow more spectators into the hall.

One last thing.

I hope everyone has a really good time and enjoys the show.

Lets make some noise!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yup gona be a great show.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

canny wait


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> canny wait


x2:thumb:


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll be coming over to support Davys qualifier. If anyone sees me come over an say hi.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I love the Paisley show, it's always a good show! :thumb:

Can't wait!  I'll be the 6ft odd (wearing heels) tall lass with the black and blue curly hair! LMAO! :lol: I'll not be hard to spot! :lol:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cant wait!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

KJW said:


> Going to be a cracking show.


Are you coming? :thumb:



Rossco700 said:


> x2:thumb:


See you there, you know how to spot me:lol:



steveg said:


> I'll be coming over to support Davys qualifier. If anyone sees me come over an say hi.


I'll be the one in sl*t heels with dyed red hair!.......so come over and say hi

Thomas...what train are you getting in?(ie when do you get to

Paisley?, before or after us?)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you coming? :thumb:
> 
> See you there, you know how to spot me:lol:
> 
> ...


im flying... :lol: :lol:..will plan for 1220....will let u know x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well why didn't you come over and say hi???


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> im flying... :lol: :lol:..will plan for 1220....will let u know x


Will keep in touch by text on sunday then


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Hope fully will be more competitors than at the scottish...whose competing? who looks good for first places????


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

thinking of going along too this be my first show be going to watch not compete lol can you pay on the door or would i be best getting a ticket ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I heard from a 3rd party today (someone told someone told me) that the show is sold out, might not be true, but best to check.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I heard from a 3rd party today (someone told someone told me) that the show is sold out, might not be true, but best to check.


*Shrugs shoulders*

If it is, it is - would be a shame tho as I am dying to see Team1 do battle in the classic class!!

Great show, will be a shame to miss it if it is sold out, although a bit of me will be relieved as I don't really want to step on stage ATM.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you coming? :thumb:
> 
> See you there, you know how to spot me:lol:
> 
> ...


I'll be the wee skinny one, holding Tom's hand.... he doesn't know it yet, but he's my surrogate dad for the day sssshhhhhh:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> *Shrugs shoulders*
> 
> If it is, it is - would be a shame tho as I am dying to see Team1 do battle in the classic class!!
> 
> Great show, will be a shame to miss it if it is sold out, although a bit of me will be relieved as I don't really want to step on stage ATM.


Did you get my text, been out for Jens Dad's 60th but text you earlier to let you know, your oversize hands probably pressed delete without you noticing though:lol:

I got mine through a mate of a mate, so I dont honestly know if its true or not, let me know if your toiling though mate, we can share a seat:tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like we'll no be going then! :mellow: :sad:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Better not be sold out, looking forward to it.  Heading through once im finished work.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Did you get my text, been out for Jens Dad's 60th but text you earlier to let you know, your oversize hands probably pressed delete without you noticing though:lol:
> 
> I got mine through a mate of a mate, so I dont honestly know if its true or not, let me know if your toiling though mate, we can share a seat:tongue:


Yeah got text, and on my super duper new phone (15 quid from Tesco :lol: ) I can actually press one button at a time, and therefore can answer texts.

Just when I saw it was you I couldn't be ar$ed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah was just going into gym at time, and knew would catch up on here later. :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Yeah got text, and on my super duper new phone (15 quid from Tesco :lol: ) I can actually press one button at a time, and therefore can answer texts.
> 
> *Just when I saw it was you I couldn't be ar$ed* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nah was just going into gym at time, and knew would catch up on here later. :thumbup1:


Comedy size treat cancelled:cursing:

Is it a mobile one of these:



:tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looks like it will be a monumental cheat day outside the venue if we all turn up and cant get in,BK is gnr get hit hard,oh yes.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Comedy size treat cancelled:cursing:
> 
> Is it a mobile one of these:
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Not far off :thumb:

Please don't cancel comedy treat, I'm sorry


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> looks like it will be a monumental cheat day outside the venue if we all turn up and cant get in,BK is gnr get hit hard,oh yes.


If we can't get in, we should all just get utterly pi$hed, and hold our own impromptu BB show, in the big paved area outside the hall.

The Weeman Classic 2010 - has a ring to it   

Winner of each class gets a steak bake, overall gets a 12" sub from subway


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> If we can't get in, we should all just get utterly pi$hed, and hold our own impromptu BB show, in the big paved area outside the hall.
> 
> The Weeman Classic 2010 - has a ring to it
> 
> Winner of each class gets a steak bake, overall gets a 12" sub from subway


Make it a chilli steak bake and i'm in:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Make it a chilli steak bake and i'm in:thumb:


Brian and me don't do classic or natty classes in our impromtu shows :whistling:

:lol:

Please dont cancel comedy treat :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> If we can't get in, we should all just get utterly pi$hed, and hold our own impromptu BB show, in the big paved area outside the hall.
> 
> The Weeman Classic 2010 - has a ring to it
> 
> Winner of each class gets a steak bake, overall gets a 12" sub from subway


Can I be the ticket master..... then when everyone's showin off the guns, I'll go spend all the proceeds in the 50p shop (thats poundland to the rest of us, but it is Paisley afterall) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

And, and, and....can I sing and that can be the posing music?!?

Ya danceeeerrr! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

rs007 said:


> If we can't get in, we should all just get utterly pi$hed, and hold our own impromptu BB show, in the big paved area outside the hall.
> 
> The Weeman Classic 2010 - has a ring to it
> 
> Winner of each class gets a steak bake, overall gets a 12" sub from subway


Is there an Ugly class for you lot?? Im All for the weeman clasic but cani get pished dont think the boss would be too happy if i get pulled, covered in Dream tan, wearing posing trunks, and stinking of Bucky.  eould make a good pic for the Daily sport though .


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> *Brian and me don't do classic or natty classes in our impromtu shows * :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Please dont cancel comedy treat :lol:


Missed that comment last time round:cursing:

I couldve understood if you said fat, ugly, lazy etc but natty n classic, thats just naaaaasty:tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> If we can't get in, we should all just get utterly pi$hed, and hold our own impromptu BB show, in the big paved area outside the hall.
> 
> The Weeman Classic 2010 - has a ring to it
> 
> Winner of each class gets a steak bake, overall gets a 12" sub from subway


fkn sounds good to me,overall winner should also get 12.99 light up Light Sabre from Star Wars toys section to keep in line with the main show,as a guest poser we will pick the first person that comes out for a *** and duly greet them with a barrage of horn blaring,screaming and pant throwing 

instead of a tops of contest after the interval we can have a 'who can fart till they sh1t' contest,winner receives packet of imodium and argos gift vouchers:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

seriousley...if its full i'll be a bit gutted like....is it? is it?

failin that..whats in paisey?....never been....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> seriousley...if its full i'll be a bit gutted like....is it? is it?
> 
> failin that..whats in paisey?....never been....


burger king,right now thats all thats important.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> seriousley...if its full i'll be a bit gutted like....is it? is it?
> 
> failin that..whats in paisey?....never been....


A load of sh1t house rats scavangin in the midden bins, a 50p shop, as per previous post, and a fck load of tosser St Mirren supporter's..... can you tell I like the place:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> burger king,right now thats all thats important.


aye but they microwave their stuff...aww that flame grilled pish....

( not that i will have an apetite that day:whistling


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> burger king,right now thats all thats important.


Yes

Priorities.

Whenever I go to a show, particularly if I stay over, I spend a couple of hours on the net, collating every BK, McDs, KFC, 24 hr Supermarket, and plugging it all into my sat nav.

I do this before packing trunks, tan, or picking posing music.

Get with the program Tommy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Yes
> 
> Priorities.
> 
> ...


yea...me too ramsay street...I do that every time i compete.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> seriousley..*.if its full i'll be a bit gutted like....is it? is it?*
> 
> failin that..whats in paisey?....never been....


Are you kidding? Now i'm HOPING its sold out! I want street party!!!!!!! LA dealing with the tunes, me as bar staff.....it'll be great:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just spoke to Planet Bodybuild, its NOT sold out.... they have a provision for 200 to pay on the day, so get there early folks....... doors open at 1pm:thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Just spoke to Planet Bodybuild, its NOT sold out.... they have a provision for 200 to pay on the day, so get there early folks....... doors open at 1pm:thumb:


I thought my 3rd party informant was full of it, that confirms it... Damn, does that mean the Weeman classic is cancelled:confused1:

I was washing my brown Y's specially:lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I thought my 3rd party informant was full of it, that confirms it... Damn, does that mean the Weeman classic is cancelled:confused1:
> 
> I was washing my brown Y's specially:lol:


Is that the ones with the cream piping???? I was gonna wear the cream Y's with brown piping..... and matching knee highs:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

We got Redkolas aunt to pick our tickets up today just to be safe :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Talking about brown underwear with cream piping....our old next door neighbour hung them out on his washing line all the time...jeez, they musta been like 30 years old! LOL :lol: And they didn't even have fart holes like Ramsay's does! :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> We got Redkolas aunt to pick our tickets up today just to be safe :thumbup1:


How much were they bud?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

£15 adult + £10 kids


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank fcuk. I was seriously worried there that there would be no Weeman, MRs Weeman, Rammers, Red etc etc to help me out. That wudda tiped me over the edge into pig out fcuk the show


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

RedKola said:


> £15 adult + £10 kids


ooh I'll have some pocket money left over for the 50p shop:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> We got Redkolas aunt to pick our tickets up today just to be safe :thumbup1:


...You could have bought a few for yer pals.... :whistling: :whistling:

* goes to cupboard ...gets ramsays streets king size Boost and eats it*


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a spare ticket now. A friend of mine who as comig to see me has been called back to the RAF early.

Anyone interested give me a buzz. ANyone planin on paying at tedor even let me knowa it saves a brother wasting £15


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i'll take it dude. 

PM me.


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

GOOD LUCK FOR ALL COMPETING TOMORROW, WOULD LOVE TO HAVE BEEN THERE BUT UNFORTUNATELY I'M STUCK ON AN OIL RIG! THE JOYS!

GOOD LUCK TO THE UNDER 80's I'LL BE UP THERE WITH YOU NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Just seen this, 100% not sold out as a group of friends (2 competing) have driven up today and got us tickets. Setting off at 9am tomorrow  Should be a good day!

Rob


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Luck to any of the folk on here if there competing :thumbup1: wish i was able to go watch it


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good Luck to any of the folk on here if there competing :thumbup1: wish i was able to go watch it


Thought you were goin pal?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Talking about brown underwear with cream piping....our old next door neighbour hung them out on his washing line all the time...jeez, they musta been like 30 years old! LOL :lol: And they didn't even have fart holes like Ramsay's does! :lol:


Fart holes????? Us men like to call that Air Con:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I will be there tomorrow to watch my m8 Mark Cooper compete in the classic class!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow for all who is competing. I'll be heading up at about 11.30 if anyone wants a lift?? just PM me.

Rab will buzz you in morning dude. Good Luck


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

All the best to everyone competing.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I might have a spare ticket going if anyone is interested, my dad might not be able to make it - should know for sure in the morning


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.....had my big bowl of shreddies ready for paisley....Giddy.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I'm not wearing any shreddies ready for paisley....Giddy.....


 pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ITS NEARLY TIME!!!!! woooooooooop woooooooooooop.

and apart from that,its my fkn cheat day,so everyone beware :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> ITS NEARLY TIME!!!!! woooooooooop woooooooooooop.
> 
> and apart from that,its my fkn cheat day,so everyone beware :lol:


Does vodka come into your cheat day weeman?...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Any Pics?

My training partner Anthony Robinson won his class and my mate did well in juniors for an 18year old, just missd out on placing but first show he did class.

this is the show i wudda done had i not got diet wrong!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Rossco700 said:


> Thought you were goin pal?


i was goin mate but i had sh1t i had to pay for at the start of the weekend then had no cash to go  only get 30 quid a week from college so didnt have much to start with anyway :laugh:!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

congratulations to Davy for an excellent show. There were some physiques that should do well at the finals. It was cool meeting up an chatting to friends again. Hopefully i'll get over for a few more qualifiers through the year before the finals.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

some more pics.......pic4, 100kg winner....pic 5 , 40s class winner:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cool trainers!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> cool *trainers!*


salomon....remember my thread?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pelayo

Who's the blonde lass in the second photo?

I'm sure she trains in the gym I used to train at.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Pelayo
> 
> Who's the blonde lass in the second photo?
> 
> I'm sure she trains in the gym I used to train at.


Lynn Charmichael......she won her class..... :thumbup1:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm not surprised, she always looked awesome in the gym.


----------

